# Ok...that's quite enough Irina.



## KW Farms

We've been having kids born left and right here on the farm and last night one of my favorite does started kidding, Irina. Well she ended up having quints. Four of them are very tiny and then there's one almost normal sized.

Anyway, we had to use blow dryers and space heaters to get them up and moving around. Luckily all of them were up after about an hour of drying. They all were able to nurse and today they're doing great. All of them are able to nurse on their own except for one little girl who needs a little help still.

Irina is taking care of them all and being a great mom. Anyway, pictures below. We have 3 boys, 2 girls...all of them are black and white except for one buckskin. And three of them have cute little moon spots...that I can see.



















Left to right: Doe, buck, buck, doe, buck...


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Congrats!! The photos aren't showing but I will check back soon; can't wait to see them!


----------



## KW Farms

Hmm...that's weird...they're showing for me. I'll attach them again a different way here...


----------



## Calico Patch Farm

Wow! That's a lot!!! And they are all so pretty!!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm

I can see them in your second post. 
Adorable!!


----------



## liz

My goodness!!!! Did you have to go "kid fishing" or did she deliver them on her own?

Flashy kids too...WOW!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm

Wow!! They are very cute!


----------



## mommaB

OH MY GOODNESS!!!!!! :leap: Congrats!! So glad all are doing well!!


----------



## Itchysmom

Now that is a hand full, or should I say arm full! I would be over whelmed with that lot! They are so cute...I just want ot hold them all in my lap and snuggle! Congrats on the beautiful babies!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

They are gorgeous! Congrats x5!!!


----------



## glenolam

My good golly!!! What a great gal!


----------



## potentialfarm

Now that is a litter!!! :shocked: 
Congrats!!!
That's so wonderful that she's taking care of all of them, it must be overwhelming for her. What a good mom!

Oh yeah, and they are so stinking cute!!! Are you going to weigh them? I'm curious how much baby poor momma was carrying around there.


----------



## KW Farms

Thanks everyone!



liz said:


> My goodness!!!! Did you have to go "kid fishing" or did she deliver them on her own?


I didn't have to go in!...She did a great job...pushed them out all on her own. I just helped clean em' up. :laugh:


----------



## peggy

Oh My!!!! How amazing. They are all so perfect and beautiful. Congrats!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable...congrats..... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## helmstead

:stars: Congrats!!


----------



## critergiter09

They are beautiful!!!! Do u have a picture of her before she gave birth? I'm curious to see how large her belly was. The middle is my favorite but all of them are so pretty!


----------



## concobabe5

Congratulations!!! They are adorable!!!


----------



## lissablack

If you can get them to take a bottle, just in case, it will be easier later if she can't feed them all and you need to supplement them. I had this happen last year with quads, all boys, they were so rough after about two weeks that mama just quit feeding them. I had to put her on the milking stand and hold her down to get them fed, and then supplement with bottles. And there were only four. (But they were all boys.) I hope to never have more than three again. Good luck with all of those cute babies!


----------



## RPC

Wow kylee that is awesome she is a good doe.


----------



## RunAround

Congrats!! :clap: :leap: My fav is that little buckskin, she decided to not be the same color as her siblings. lol :lovey:


----------



## naturalgoats

They are so sweet! What lovely babies!


----------



## Iwantgoats

How cute is that? Adorable!! I don't know what I'd do if one of my does had that many...I'd be scared for sure.


----------



## Randi

They are all so beautiful. Irina must be one tired mama!


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm

Holy Cow!! Awesome, they're adorable love little buckskin girl 
Congrats!!


----------



## StaceyRosado

this is an old topic from last june


----------



## DavyHollow

How awesome! I bet you were surprised at the number!
Can't wait to hear what you name them!
Congrats!


----------



## thegoatgirl

*SO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!*

Wow, five kids is a lot!! What breed is she? Just wondering.
Congrats!!!


----------



## KW Farms

:laugh: This thread is from last June. But i'll give you guys an update!

The little buckskin buckling was sold at weaning as a wether to the nicest family. He was raised on momma, but was just like a bottle kid. It was funny, the family came out to look at a couple other goats and while we were out in the pen talking goats, this little buckling came up and started rubbing on the grampas leg and made a real connection with the family. It was hilarious cause he was probably the smallest kid I had out in the field...but such a little attitude. Lol. 

The black/white doeling with the most white was sold at days old on the bottle. 
The black wether and the mostly black doeling I still have. 
The biggest buckling was sold to a breeding farm in Montana. 

We just bred Irina back so we'll have to wait and see what she does this year...hoping for multiples, but 5 is a little much. :ROFL: 
thegoatgirl: She's a registered Nigerian Dwarf. 
critergiter09: I'll dig through my photos and see if I can find any!


----------



## toth boer goats

:ROFL: too funny... :laugh: 

I love the update Kylee.... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## nubians2

Wow 5 that is alot! They are so cute! Congrats, good way to start out the season.


----------



## packhillboers

Truly amazing to have 5 healthy kids like she did. Even if this was an old post.. I hadnt yet seen these so was glad to see them.


----------



## iddybit acres

Congrats they are adorable!


----------



## amylawrence

holy cow! Or should I say holy goat??? Congrats!!!! That's awesome that she is able to feed all of them well! They are very flashy!


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm

It was so awesome that we're still excited about it from last year 
I guess everyone has BABY FEVER!!!!!!


----------



## KW Farms

:ROFL:


----------



## RPC

WOW well that was fun I will have to start looking at the dates now. LOL


----------



## RMADairyGoats

OMG I LOVE THAT BUCKSKIN!!!!!        Congrats!!! :leap: I want babies again :sigh:


----------



## apachedowns

That is AWESOME !!!! 5 healthy kids is great and one is just as cute at the other

Congrats !!!! :leap:


----------



## thegoatgirl

WOW! :shocked: 

I had NO idea that such a small goat could have five kids!


----------



## VincekFarm

Wooww! Congrats, they are absolutely gorgeous!! Five.. now that's alot from one momma.. :shocked:


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Hope she has more adorable kids for you this year.


----------



## logansmommy7

apachedowns said:


> That is AWESOME !!!! 5 healthy kids is great and one is just as cute at the other
> 
> Congrats !!!! :leap:


Wow! I didn't see the post initially-but WOW, is all I can say, and the fact that you didn't have to go 'kid fishing' is EVEN more impressive! What a bunch! They were precious!!


----------



## groovyoldlady

WOW!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wow! congrats! :leap: :stars: :kidblack: :kidblack: :kidblack: :kidblack: :kidblack:


----------



## got2bkidding

logansmommy7 said:


> apachedowns said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is AWESOME !!!! 5 healthy kids is great and one is just as cute at the other
> 
> Congrats !!!! :leap:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! I didn't see the post initially-but WOW, is all I can say, and the fact that you didn't have to go 'kid fishing' is EVEN more impressive! What a bunch! They were precious!!
Click to expand...

I know this is and old post but it was fun to read and Wow Holy GOAT! LOL! So adorable!


----------



## DavyHollow

Would you happen to have a picture of her pregnant? I'd love to see what her belly/udder look like lol


----------



## KW Farms

I couldn't find any on this computer...she wasn't all that large. I was thinking twins or trips...but nope...she had one regular sized buckling and the rest were little things.


----------



## DavyHollow

Greaaaaaaat. Haha. That really puts my mind at ease 
Quite the surprise though. Belated congrats :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms

Thanks.


----------

